# Outdoor (unheated space) chemical storage.



## Flashman (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi, 

So I'm thinking of setting up a hobby lab in the garage/shop but it's unheated, so reagents and solutions are gonna freeze if it gets cold. 

Obvious solution is the old, "lightbulb in an old fridge or freezer" trick. However.... since this would be a sealed and non vented space.... and some storage containers may leak fumes.... I'm wondering which reagents and prepared solutions would be dangerous to keep in the same sealed area of limited volume. Bearing in mind that if the winter weather turns nasty and I end up with 6ft of snow and ice piled up against the door of the garage, I may not go in there for 3 months.

So, is it possible to store everything I'm likely to use in one old fridge or freezer, is it possible with two? Is there any stuff that can/should be left out, i.e. doesn't spoil or bust the bottle if frozen, or has freeze point below -15C ish.

thanks,

Flash


----------



## Never_Evil (Nov 6, 2007)

I personally would keep them inside, but make sure they are securely locked up.


----------

